# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Over de pil..

## cherise

ben net ongesteld geworden, kan ik nu meteen de pil slikken dat het meteen stopt..?  :Confused: 
ga morgen een week weg en, ben het straal vergeten om me pil door te slikken.. kan het geen kwaad en, werkt het zo snel?

----------


## Agnes574

Meteen de pil terug gaan slikken om je menstruatie te stoppen gaat niet volgens mij; je gaat ongesteld blijven zoals je anders bent.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ben het met Agnes eens... als je je pil inneemt heb je waarschijnlijk minder last van klachten, maar je blijft ongesteld zoals je normaal ongesteld bent met de pil...

----------

